# #HELPME errr I mean #HELLYEAH



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Low on groceries and needed to pull something together for dinner so I headed downtown to grab a few things. On my way back, just turning onto my road, when I see the mailman speeding away, the tail end of his van blackened. I pull up to see my house. The front porch blown away... the attacker wasn't even nice enough to stuff it into a box small enough for the mailbox, so the mailman was forced to leave the bomb right outside my door. In the rubble lay the box. No note explaining why me and my house were attacked. No return address. Just the name. @mrolland5500

Jeez bud, I have no clue what I did to warrant this type of attack. I've been hit before but never with this amount of power. This is insane. Thank you so much bro. #HELLYEAH










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

You’ve been LIGA’ED lol....


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Nice hit


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Liga-thon with an LFD commercial!

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> Low on groceries and needed to pull something together for dinner so I headed downtown to grab a few things. On my way back, just turning onto my road, when I see the mailman speeding away, the tail end of his van blackened. I pull up to see my house. The front porch blown away... the attacker wasn't even nice enough to stuff it into a box small enough for the mailbox, so the mailman was forced to leave the bomb right outside my door. In the rubble lay the box. No note explaining why me and my house were attacked. No return address. Just the name. @mrolland5500
> 
> Jeez bud, I have no clue what I did to warrant this type of attack. I've been hit before but never with this amount of power. This is insane. Thank you so much bro. #HELLYEAH
> 
> ...


Well a little 'ol black cloud thought it was a good idea that you be taught a lesson and that Liga was a Dream stick of yours well there you have it you've been "WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHIN BROTHER"!! YOU'VE BEEN TAG TEAMED!!! (In my Hulk Hogan Voice) Enjoy Bro  Well deserved

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Well a little 'ol black cloud thought it was a good idea that you be taught a lesson and that Liga was a Dream stick of yours well there you have it you've been "WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHIN BROTHER"!! YOU'VE BEEN TAG TEAMED!!! (In my Hulk Hogan Voice) Enjoy Bro  Well deserved
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured there was an accomplice considering you had my last name. I knew everything else was common knowledge but I was pretty sure I didn't post my last name anywhere. Who is this black cloud you mentioned? Didn't your momma teach ya it's not nice to team up on people?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn.

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> I figured there was an accomplice considering you had my last name. I knew everything else was common knowledge but I was pretty sure I didn't post my last name anywhere. Who is this black cloud you mentioned? Didn't your momma teach ya it's not nice to team up on people?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa whoa whoa. That's not an answer haha. Who helped you out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. That's not an answer haha. Who helped you out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I tell ya I'd have to bomb ya!!!!! Bwahahahahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> If I tell ya I'd have to bomb ya!!!!! Bwahahahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You already did! Haha gotta negotiate some peace here or you could be starting a war!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


#HELLYEAH!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


We warned them noobies  now let's see if they say "what again" lmao

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> We warned them noobies  now let's see if they say "what again" lmao
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


I'll say it again noobies be warned!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

@churchpunk, you've been Liga-fied bro!

#HELLYEAH


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Dang y’all, two massive attacks in two days wow.. somebody big is callin these shots..


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> If I tell ya I'd have to bomb ya!!!!! Bwahahahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao! Almost spilled my coffee! WTG @mrolland5500


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lmao! Almost spilled my coffee! WTG @mrolland5500


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Someone got rolland overed! Shazam!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Someone got rolland overed! Shazam!


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

...GL with your war with these titians. You going to need it


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

churchpunk said:


> Low on groceries and needed to pull something together for dinner so I headed downtown to grab a few things. On my way back, just turning onto my road, when I see the mailman speeding away, the tail end of his van blackened. I pull up to see my house. The front porch blown away... the attacker wasn't even nice enough to stuff it into a box small enough for the mailbox, so the mailman was forced to leave the bomb right outside my door. In the rubble lay the box. No note explaining why me and my house were attacked. No return address. Just the name. @mrolland5500
> 
> Jeez bud, I have no clue what I did to warrant this type of attack. I've been hit before but never with this amount of power. This is insane. Thank you so much bro. #HELLYEAH
> 
> ...


Oh Brother those are some fine quality sticks! Nice job Mario as usual...


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> Oh Brother those are some fine quality sticks! Nice job Mario as usual...


Well deserved for a noob

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Way to smack him Mario !


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Way to smack him Mario !


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> You already did! Haha gotta negotiate some peace here or you could be starting a war!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Didn't yo mama tell you not to threaten grown azz men!!!!! Bwahahahaha &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

If I'm reading correctly, it was @mrolland5500 birthday? Why did I get a beat down on YOUR birthday?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> If I'm reading correctly, it was @mrolland5500 birthday? Why did I get a beat down on YOUR birthday?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well simply put weren't you taught to not question your elders son

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Wow! Nice beat down boys.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Well simply put weren't you taught to not question your elders son
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would put together a birthday package, one cigar for every year of your life. But I don't think I've got 105 to spare. Hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> I would put together a birthday package, one cigar for every year of your life. But I don't think I've got 105 to spare. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah so disrespecting your elders.......mental note taken!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Ah so disrespecting your elders.......mental note taken!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No no no. It was a compliment of course! Age and wisdom or something like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

That'll do


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Devastation....how does one survive something like that?


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Spoiler alert... Fett doesn't make it...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

churchpunk said:


> Spoiler alert... Fett doesn't make it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Fett does live 

Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Actually Fett does live
> 
> Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


Oh that's canon so that Disney can make a spin off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

churchpunk said:


> Oh that's canon so that Disney can make a spin off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope that was around long before Disney even thought about owning the Star Wars world.

Tales of the Bounty Hunters by Kevin Anderson

Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Starting to show some of my Star Wars nerd here 


Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

No kidding just had to look that up because I didn’t even know there were books... you’re nerding out on me here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

It’s Star Wars though...I mean is that really nerdy ? Then again I grew up on Star Wars ...and GI Joe


Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> It's Star Wars though...I mean is that really nerdy ? Then again I grew up on Star Wars ...and GI Joe
> 
> Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


Have you seen GI Jane?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

churchpunk said:


> Have you seen GI Jane?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Years ago

Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Years ago
> 
> Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


Fun fact. My uncle and name sake trained Demi Moore for that part and was in charge of all the fight scenes for that movie because of his Seal Team 6 background.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

churchpunk said:


> Fun fact. My uncle and name sake trained Demi Moore for that part and was in charge of all the fight scenes for that movie because of his Seal Team 6 background.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool

Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


----------

